# how to aim when canted 45 degrees?



## JetBlack

I was shooting like this for a while and still do here and then, my shooting buddy is getting into slingshots and likes a 45 angle thumb braced style, when I shoot this way I don't aim, just go by feel so I can't help him out, for those of you that shoot this way how do you get a sight picture?


----------



## Saderath

When i started shooting this way i searched for a sight picture but never found one. Instinctive shooting is the best in my opinion for this style.


----------



## Dayhiker

That's the way I shoot, too. I pay attention to lining my ammo up with the target and look through the fork at the target. I guess that is instinct?


----------



## Cjw

I use the left corner of the left fork 6 o'clock on target and then ajust for elevation. Buy adjusting my anchor point closer or further from my face slightly its easy to center.


----------



## lightgeoduck

There is no specific point that works for all shooters.. you have to adjust to your view of the target and slingshot.

usually the general area, like stated before,, but in a way for it not to matter which hand you are holding it in is... the upper most point of the upper most fork.

The best way to get your point, is to pick a point to reference to the target and shoot... don't make any changes until you get a consistant shot pattern. then make small adjustments from there.. until you "zeroed" in

I talked more about it in these two threads.. and provided a Paper target aid, that may help

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16285-raw-duck-challenge-improving-your-game/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12659-shooting-variables-to-constants-pdf-aid/

LGD


----------



## chico

I found a picture of a guy aiming 45 degrees on google images. search "slingshot used as gun, by expert marksman". It looks like an old newspaper article or something.


----------



## chico

i mean "slingshot marksman from 1940".


----------



## ZorroSlinger

As a 'sort-of noobie' and recently acquiring some months ago a few Scout slingshots, I've been experimenting with variety of shooting styles & techniques... gangsta (90 degree), OTT, TTF, aiming methods, and 'intuitive' using homemade pfshooter. The only one I will not try yet is 'bare-back'! (only for the brave souls out there). Before discovering this forum, I had as reference the Jack H. Koehler 'Slingshot Shooting' book. Good foundational information and he also gets into some technical stuff including 'cant angle' basics (easy to understand). So I did my own 'aid' based on Jack's book as shown below. I'm surprised how much this has helped in achieving consistency in hitting target. Although I would prefer not to rely on the reference line mark on SS, but if it helps, it's the 'results' that counts?!





  








SS angle/cant aid




__
ZorroSlinger


__
Mar 4, 2013


__
2


----------



## NaturalFork

For me the 45 degree angle is certainly the most comfortable hold .. but the hardest to aim with. I am an aimer and I also haven't figured out a real technique to aiming in that style. I have had moderate success using the inside corner of the top fork.


----------



## JetBlack

NaturalFork said:


> For me the 45 degree angle is certainly the most comfortable hold .. but the hardest to aim with. I am an aimer and I also haven't figured out a real technique to aiming in that style. I have had moderate success using the inside corner of the top fork.


Same here, i've been playing around with great results, the inside of the top fork as aim point, lean my head more over the bands and a semi butterfly draw,I hit a can at 70 feet 1 out of three times, for me that's pretty good considering it was more like1 out of ten before making these adjustments.


----------



## Hermit

I shoot instinctively and concentrate on the target. I find I hold a picklefork at about 45 degrees...

Rich


----------



## Plinko Calmie

I've been experimenting with both eyes open and mostly instinctive shooting but only after placing the target in the V made by the two ghost images of the top fork. Just ask if that isn't clear enough on my part.


----------



## vince4242

I end up shooting my slingshot at more than 45 degrees. I shoot at 45° because I hold my head straight up and my back erect. I do not lean over to line up with a slingshot I keep my head perfectly straight up and down and adjust my slingshot to match my vertical head position. As long has your bands are on top of each other you are using your corner to sight off of and you are comfortable it does not matter what angle you put your slingshot at. Try it, stand with your head straight up and then line your slingshot up with your vertical position. As long as the slingshot is set properly your ammo will flight ruin straight. I find shooting with my head straight up helped me with my back position, my elbow position, and it is just the most comfortable way to stand while shooting.


----------

